# cups und smc barricade

## flimmerfix

Ich hab den DSL-Router von SMC7004BR und will den integrierten

Printserver mit cups nutzen.

Ich hab es u.a. mit den Einstellungen:

-LPD/LPR Host or Printer

-lpd://192.168.123.254/lp    (statt lp, lpt1, pr1, LPT1, usw.)

versucht, aber leider kann ich so nichts ausdrucken.

Ich erhalte diese Meldung, mit der ich nicht viel anfangen kann:

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs. 

"No pages found!" 

Device URI: lpd://192.168.123.254/lpt1

Muß dafür im Kernel parallel Port support aktiviert haben?

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## flimmerfix

Hab das Problem gelöst. Es war mal wieder die cups version 1.15-rc2 schuld.

Nach einem downgrade auf Version 1.14-rc2 klappt alles.

und zwar mit der Einstellung

lpd://192.168.123.254/lp

Und der Support im Kernel für den Parallelport wird nicht gebraucht!

----------

